# Hold Em' & Hit Em' Club Annual BBQ Cookoff



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Just a quick note to you cookers!

The Hold Em' & Hit Em' Club Annual BBQ Cookoff at the Houston Farm & Ranch Club is January 20 thru January 22, 2012, Spaces are selling fast this year and I wanted to get a heads up to y'all.

Please visit www.hhclub.org for registration forms and information.

We also have a "Kids Que" for youngsters 5 & up!

Let's cook for the kids!


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

A quick reminder that the BBQ is right around the corner! A few "Kids -Q" positions are still open.


----------

